# Cable 922-9216



## breizheau (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai bidouillé mon iMac, du moins le cable de la sonde thermique. C'est le cable 922-9216 se branchant sur les disque dur Seagate..
Une idée où s'en procurer un neuf sans payer 35 de fdp ?


----------

